# Sunny signature testing



## sunny91 (Aug 8, 2005)

testing,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 9, 2005)

test2.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 9, 2005)

test3


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 9, 2005)

test3m


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Sunny, you might want to crop that a bit to make it smaller. The picture is good, but it should be a bit smaller.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 9, 2005)

I will resize the pic,

sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Those arent avatars, they are signatures..........

An avatar is about 100x100 or 10Kb....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice one sunny! Im glad you could understand my instructions ok!


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 25, 2005)

test sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks,

sunny


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Really like it, class 8)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 26, 2005)

One of my favorites, nice!


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 6, 2005)

sunny test.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice sunny, I like it.


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks,

sunny


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Good one! 8)


----------

